# Slave Searching for Long-Term Male Master



## Mouse1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey, I'm a very submissive fellow searching for a master to have a long-term rp with. The details are malleable so long as that one condition is met. I am your slave. We are both dudes with penises.

Beyond that, I would prefer something institutionalized, as opposed to your character kidnapping mine in an otherwise slave-free world. Other turn ons are knights, Lords, Kings, the rich, soldiers, basically people with power of some kind.

As for method, We could do PMs here, or a forum thread elsewhere.


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey! I think I could be up for a roleplay with you


----------

